# [WCA Regulations 2014] DNS for Pre-Signing Attempts



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2013)

Issue #63 on GitHub.
The exact change is here.

Although the 2013 Regulations require competitors to sign (or initial) for every attempt, some people mark solves ahead of time because they don't want to spend the time signing after every solve. That misses the whole point of *verifying and acknowledging* the result.
Delegates/the Board/the Results team have to deal with quite a few requests for corrections; certainly many of those could be avoided if the competitor actually verified the time they were signing.

To make this clear, if a you pre-sign any attempt on a score sheet starting in 2014, this means that you are accepting a DNS for that attempt.
If you were doing this, or know someone who is, please make sure to start signing every solve individually.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 20, 2013)

I believe this is a step in the right direction. It was very frustrating as a judge to see the person sign-off on all of their solves before the attempts were completed. It totally missed the point. I am glad this is being proposed for the new regulations.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> if a you pre-sign any attempt on a score sheet starting in 2014, this means that you are *accepting* a DNS for that attempt.



I'd even say it means you're actively *requesting* a DNS, as it's not someone else's idea you're merely accepting, but your own idea.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 20, 2013)

I am very much in favour of this, it really doesn't take long to sign after an attempt. We tried getting people not to do this at UK competitions but now it is enforced hopefully it will carry through.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 20, 2013)

I agree, this is a very good idea.


----------

